# Enough Is Enough!



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

**** this website! Ban me! Bye!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

What the what now?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Is this because you can't collect Polednice's masterful fugue?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, we win some ... and we lose some ... 

Wondering what it was that caused this ... anyway, we don't ban people when they leave the site voluntarily .


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

*Enough IS Enough!*

Freedom!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

That link you posted won't load


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW! That's some link, no doubt!!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

samurai said:


> WOW! That's some link, no doubt!!!


Really? I'm missing something?


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

How many more pictures do I have to post until it's sufficient for getting me banned? Or is this considered too tame?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Aramis did upskirt photos. Look, Almaviva, will find it sooner or later, no worries. Bye Herlock. See you when your ban expires.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

These images are inappropriate for the website.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Really? I'm missing something?


You really can't get the link he posted?


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Aramis did upskirt photos. Look, Almaviva, will find it sooner or later, no worries. Bye Herlock. See you when your ban expires.


See ya!

[filler text]


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Couchie said:


> These images are inappropriate for the website.


That's the whole point!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Couchie said:


> These images are inappropriate for the website.


For this website, they really are.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

samurai said:


> You really can't get the link he posted?


Maybe its because I have a mac. I don't know what he posted no, but I see the two images above.

He's trying to get banned, here, but its a trick that's been done before, still I don't know how else a moderator should respond to this.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

HerlockSholmes said:


> That's the whole point!


Could you enlighten us a little bit about in regards what exactly is your *point* and what you are trying to prove? I for one don't want to see you get banned, as I have enjoyed reading your posts very much.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep, you've lost some of my respect now. Too bad.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Lukecash12 said:


> Yep, you've lost some of my respect now. Too bad.


I _need_ to be banned though. Otherwise, my whole life will be ruined.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

HerlockSholmes said:


> I _need_ to be banned though. Otherwise, my whole life will be ruined.


That's quirky.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

HerlockSholmes said:


> I _need_ to be banned though. Otherwise, my whole life will be ruined.


A bit addicted, are we? You could just PM Almaviva, tell him why you want to be banned, and if he thinks you have a good reason, he will.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

HerlockSholmes said:


> I _need_ to be banned though. Otherwise, my whole life will be ruined.


For Pete's Sake, WHY?


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

samurai said:


> Could you enlighten us a little bit about in regards what exactly is your *point* and what you are trying to prove? I for one don't want to see you get banned, as I have enjoyed reading your posts very much.


Besides school and graduation, I also have a ton of projects and things that I have to finish in the following few weeks. I just can't spend any more time here.
This website is a curse!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

HerlockSholmes said:


> Besides school and graduation, I also have a ton of projects and things that I have to finish in the following few weeks. I just can't spend any more time here.
> This website is a curse!


I suspected as much.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

HerlockSholmes said:


> Besides school and graduation, I also have a ton of projects and things that I have to finish in the following few weeks. I just can't spend any more time here.
> This website is a curse!


Oh, I see now {I think}. Well, I wish you luck with your studies and hope the ban--if/when imposed--will be of a temporary nature and short duration.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

And I have math homework to be doing, that I'm avoiding because I have a laptop in a place where I should be internet free. Its a common problem amongst the younger users of this site.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> A bit addicted, are we? You could just PM Almaviva, tell him why you want to be banned, and if he thinks you have a good reason, he will.


I think I'll just send him the link to this thread.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Everyone make room for the BANHAMMER!!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Thank you very much for creating an associative link between Bach and porn in my mind.........I appreciate that.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

violadude said:


> Thank you very much for creating an associative link between Bach and porn in my mind.........I appreciate that.


Bach has always been about mental mind-*******.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Bach has always been about mental mind-*******.


I guess...but there has always been quite a bit less emphasis on the ******* part up until now......


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

HerlockSholmes said:


> Besides school and graduation, I also have a ton of projects and things that I have to finish in the following few weeks. I just can't spend any more time here.
> This website is a curse!


Sounds like what happened to me with my Gigapet (anybody else remember those?) back in third grade. While I do spend too much time here, TC has not hijacked my life nearly as completely or destructively as that stupid little digital penguin that kept dying on me. My parents finally took it away, to my eventual relief--I guess that's analogous to getting banned.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Why do I keep missing all the porn???


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> Why do I keep missing all the porn???


Don't worry, it was nothing too special.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

In my opinion, this is pathetic.
A person not having enough will power to stay away from a site due to internet addiction, is not enough justification for exposing our members to this kind of material. From the bio threads, we know that we have some quite young members here; I can remember recent posts of members aged 15 and even 12.
This sort of radical action is inappropriate, and yes, like Lukecash said, it enormously decreases my respect for the person who engages in this kind of despicable behavior.
Some people may find it funny, but I'm certainly not amused.
For those who like porn, I'm sure they'll be able to find plenty of it in other Internet venues and I wouldn't pass judgment on what they do elsewhere for their own private entertainment, but Talk Classical is most definitely not the place for it.
Whether this warrants a temporary or a permanent ban is for Krummhorn to decide. But for the record, I believe that we can't allow this to become a trend to be used anytime someone feels he/she can't handle the temptation of spending too many hours here. It's not the first time it happens, and this needs to stop. It's not funny at all.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

^^^It was thoughtless and impulsive considering the younger member's here, but from reading Herlock's posts, its clear that he wasn't sure whether he was personally involved in the site, or whether it was just the internet and he could do whatever he wanted. He was wanting in maturity sometimes, sure, but I liked his presence, think no less of him and wish him well in getting back on track with his studies. Aramis did the same thing a while back and we still like him, I'm going to continue liking Herlocksholmes when and if he comes back. Good luck Herlock, and don't be reading this stuff anonymously! Do your work.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> ^^^It was thoughtless and impulsive considering the younger member's here, but from reading Herlock's posts, its clear that he wasn't sure whether he was personally involved in the site, or whether it was just the internet and he could do whatever he wanted. He was wanting in maturity sometimes, sure, but I liked his presence, think no less of him and wish him well in getting back on track with his studies. Aramis did the same thing a while back and we still like him, I'm going to continue liking Herlocksholmes when and if he comes back. Good luck Herlock, and don't be reading this stuff anonymously! Do your work.


Yes, but my concern is for this to become a trend.
Aramis first, now Herlock, who is next?
Anyway, like I said, this is a matter for Krummhorn, and I'm sure he'll rule on this fairly. I'm just saying that I wouldn't want this "idea" to become the new standard, like: "I'm spending too much time here, I know what to do to get a temporary ban, I'll just post some porn, it works, I've seen it working, then later when I have more time I'll be back." Personally, I think that this kind of idea is very, very, very wrong.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Yes, but my concern is for this to become a trend.
> Aramis first, now Herlock, who is next?
> Anyway, like I said, this is a matter for Krummhorn, and I'm sure he'll rule on this fairly. I'm just saying that I wouldn't want this "idea" to become the new standard, like: "I'm spending too much time here, I know what to do to get a temporary ban, I'll just post some porn, it works, I've seen it working, then later when I have more time I'll be back." Personally, I think that this kind of idea is very, very, very wrong.


Actually it's kinda standard practice in most message boards I've been a part of. People like posting porn as a way to go out 'in style,' especially when most members of the forum are young(er) guys. I wouldn't be too worried about it Alma...

However, he did clearly ask to be banned first before showing the porn. One of the admins could have simply closed his account per request, right? If you can't close your account simply by request, it might make it more difficult to get banned.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^
Its true, we don't want this to be a trend. He probably could have asked you to ban him, but then again, he might have emailed you again begging that his ban be overturned and you would have no problem doing it, whereas for this, you wouldn't repeal his ban. That's just from his perspective, but as the vulcan's say, the needs of the many, outweigh the needs of the few.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, maybe we should have some sort of voluntary termination, to prevent these cases from happening again. I'll take this idea to Krummhorn.

But there is another alternative. If people want to curb their temptations in terms of excessive time spent in some sites, they can install a parent filter kind of software (there are many commercially available, and I bet there are some that are freeware) and list the site among the banned sites. They can ask someone else to set it up for them under password so that they can't undo it.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Maybe I should have wrote this here?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> Actually it's kinda standard practice in most message boards I've been a part of. People like posting porn as a way to go out 'in style,' especially when most members of the forum are young(er) guys. I wouldn't be too worried about it Alma...


 It may be standard practice elsewhere, but I wouldn't want it to be standard practice here.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

graaf said:


> Maybe I should have wrote this here?


 Yes, that's what I was thinking, thanks, I guess this does the part of taking the idea to Krummhorn since he regularly consults the Site Feedback area.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

This was also asked previously by another member here. I'm still confused on the motives behind someone wishing to commit "cyber suicide".


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Trout said:


> This was also asked previously by another member here. I'm still confused on the motives behind someone wishing to commit "cyber suicide".


 I think that these cyber suicides are done when the person who wants to quit believes that he/she won't be able to stay away, and needs to burn bridges so that coming back is not an option. But like I said, maybe a filter installed by a friend or relative under password would accomplish the same goal, without stepping on other members' comfort zone. There are younger members here, and others who aren't as young but don't feel comfortable with this kind of material - and I believe people need to respect these members and not act recklessly.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Trout said:


> This was also asked previously by another member here. I'm still confused on the motives behind someone wishing to commit "cyber suicide".


I did it once with a message board I visited frequently for a couple years. I knew I was too addicted to it, and that the easiest way to stop would be to shut down my account. That site had a "close account" feature we could use without having to resort to posting porn or obscenities, so I used that. I recommend this site have the same feature, to offer people an easy, discreet way out - an elaborate filter would probably be too much trouble... it'd be much easier to just do the porn tactic. If you don't want the porn, having the 'close account' option would at least reduce that, if not completely eliminate it.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I've seen other forums with an official, stickied thread where users who are Internet-addicted and lack sufficient willpower to stay away can request temporary bans (I've even used that once). Perhaps something like that could work around here, since I've seen so many members leave. It would certainly take the drama out of it. Just make sure they know that they will not be allowed back in before their ban expires.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

KC, You are indeed a voice of reason and fairness. :tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, KC, I made the suggestion to Krummhorn and the rest of the moderation team, adding my voice to graaf's.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Krummhorn, Almaviva, and the other mods/admin should actually take these kind of rampages as a compliment.

I mean, the site is just _too good_ to stay away.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The owners of Talk Classical retain the right to store and publish on the forums the content of any posts, for an indefinite period of time, and have no obligations to delete, edit or move posts per the request of current or former users.

The owners/administrators also have no obligations to remove or edit user accounts and member profiles. *User accounts will generally not be deleted.
*
The user in question has been banned - permanently. He can no longer post nor send/receive Private Messages*!
*


----------

